# Landscaping Retriever



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wish I had a garden helper like that!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow.. That was Kewl...


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

That is the cutest thing I've ever seen. She really takes her gardening seriously. Great shots !!!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

VERY cute!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She does love her gardening, and she gets good exercise doing it too! By the time I got home from work yesterday, she was all worn out. We realized this when we were cleaning the grass out of our flower bed earlier this spring. You tell her where to dig, and she'll dig and pull whatever you need pulled. I have video of that too, but I haven't uploaded it on YouTube. I have uploaded many videos on YouTube since I got the Mac. I've been making videos in iMovie with actual good music from my iTunes Library, and YouTube won't accept them.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Very cute! What a great helper Lucy is.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Lucy you did good!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a good little helper!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What Galaxy are you in?  Great video! She's a girl with determination and purpose.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She is very determined when we have her do something. It's fun.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a great helper and could give lessons to Bama. He likes to dig but only after I have planted a new plant.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG Thank You so much for sharing that... It brought back wonderful memories for me... ^Mulligan^ use to help me pull weeds..he would pull when I pointed out what to pull...and shake it to death. And you beautiful Lucy looks so much like my ^Tucker^ brought wonderful tears... all three of my ^Boys^ were there in your video...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job on the video. Lucy is a very hard worker. She is also the best looking landscape contractor I have ever seen.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She's cheap labor too. All she needs is love, food, and toys.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

mullietucksmom said:


> OMG Thank You so much for sharing that... It brought back wonderful memories for me... ^Mulligan^ use to help me pull weeds..he would pull when I pointed out what to pull...and shake it to death. And you beautiful Lucy looks so much like my ^Tucker^ brought wonderful tears... all three of my ^Boys^ were there in your video...


You can visit our YouTube site, http://www.youtube.com/user/adriennelane to see more of our videos.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what a wonderful helper you have! My Lacey "mows" my grass! (Actually she enjoys grazing on the newest grass that was planted last year)


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy helps with the mowing too. She barks at Bart to "coach' him along as he mows.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a hard working dog!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Lucy!


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your videos...I love looking at them. I just love Lucy's brown nose...so cute
and here is mine..
http://www.youtube.com/user/mullietucksmom


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

mullietucksmom said:


> Thank you for sharing your videos...I love looking at them. I just love Lucy's brown nose...so cute
> and here is mine..
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mullietucksmom


I like yours.


----------

